# Ladyfingers - Barbie "Witchie-Poo" Costume #1 of 6



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created especially for a Red Hat Halloween Luncheon by Ladyfingers, as requested by one of the Knitting Paradise members, who asked that I use black, red and purple for these costumes (the "Red Hat" colors). These witch costumes will be used as the centerpiece in the decorations for the tables. Suggestion: place a Barbie sticker on the bottom of one of the chairs at each table - the guest with the sticker wins the Barbie doll and costume.

April, 2012
© Elaine Baker (Ladyfingers) 

PLEASE NOTE: It is essential that you use #1 needles for these costumes, in order to get the proper tight fit on the dolls figure. You have the option of changing to a larger, #2 needle after you complete the hip area.

WITCH WITH RUFFLED TIERS

#1 double-pointed needles
Markers
Fingering yarn: Black - main color A
Fingering yarn: Purple - contrast color B
Fingering yarn: Red - contrast color C

With black, cast on 56 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Bind off for straps:
Row 1: Knit 9, BIND OFF next 10 stitches, Knit 17, BIND OFF next 10 stitches, Knit 8.
(Note: After binding off you will have one stitch remaining on the needle, so you only need to knit 17 sts, because you will end up with 18 stitches for the front. After the next bind off you will have one stitch remaining, so instead of knitting 9, you only knit 8 stitches to complete the row.)
Row 2: Knit 9, CAST ON 3 stitches, Knit 18, CAST ON 3 stitches, Knit 9. 42 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 7 rows - to complete bustline.
Decrease to waist: Place markers as follows:
Purl 5, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 8, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 5. 42 sts.
Knit across, decrease AFTER first marker (slip 1, k1, PSSO), BEFORE second marker (K2 tog), AFTER third marker (Sl,K1, PSSO), and BEFORE fourth marker (K2 tog).
Purl, slipping markers with no decrease.

(Note: Stitches arranged on needle as follows:
5 - marker - 12 - marker - 8 - marker - 12 - marker - 5 = 42 sts.
5 10 8 10 5 
5 8 8 8 5
5 6 8 6 5
5 4 8 4 5 = 26 sts)
Repeat these decrease rows until you have 26 stitches on the needle, end with purl row. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. Dress is now complete to waistline.

Increase for hips: Markers are already in place.
Row 1: Knit across, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker.
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers - no increase

(Note: Stitches arranged on needle as follows:
5 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 - marker - 4 - marker - 5 = 26 sts.
6 4 10 4 6
7 4 12 4 7
8 4 14 4 8
9 4 16 4 9 = 42 sts.)

KNIT 2 ROWS. This will put a row of purl bumps on the right side of the garment - to be picked up later for one of the ruffled tiers.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 9 rows. KNIT 1 ROW to make the second row of purl bumps for the second ruffled tier.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 9 rows. KNIT 1 ROW for the final purl bumps. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back seam from hem to top of garment.

Turn garment upside down - right side facing you - fold skirt down - away from you - so you can see the loops of the purl bumps on the hipline. Thread your knitting needle through these bumps, picking up approx. 42 stitches - just use the needle, no yarn required right now. Dont worry if you dont pick up exactly 42 stitches, you can pick up any missing stitches on the next row.

Attach RED and purl 1 row (picking up any missing stitches across the row). 42 sts.
Knit in front/back/front of EACH stitch across the row. 126 sts. 
Knit in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Drop red.
Attach PURPLE and KNIT 2 rows. Cut purple.
Pick up RED and KNIT 2 rows. Cut red.
Attach BLACK, knit and increase in every third stitch across the row. Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand to sew the ruffle seam. (First ruffle completed).
Turn garment upside down and thread knitting needle across row of second purl bumps.
Attach PURPLE and purl 1 row (picking up any missing stitches across the row. 42 sts.
Knit in front/back/front of EACH stitch across the row. 126 sts.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. Drop purple.
Attach RED and KNIT 2 rows. Cut red.
Attach BLACK, knit and increase in every third stitch across the row. Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand to sew the ruffle seam. (Second ruffle completed).

Turn garment upside down and thread knitting needle through the bottom edge, picking up at least 42 stitches. Attach RED, knit in front/back/frontg of each stitch across - 126 sts. Purl.
Continue in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. Drop red.
Attach PURPLE, knit 2 rows. Cut purple.
Attach RED, knit 2 rows. Cut red.
Attach BLACK, knit across - increasing in every third stitch. Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand to sew the ruffle seam. (Third ruffle completed).

THIS IS TRICKY!
Sew back seam. Very carefully tuck in the 3 tiers of ruffles. Do not catch any of the ruffles while sewing the back seam from the hem up to the top of the garment.
Turn right-side out. Sew each ruffle seam, matching the stripes.

To make the "sweetheart" neckline: Use a short strand (6 inches) and with a crochet hook, attach the strand to the bodice about 1-inch below the top edge (or 1/2-inch below bustline) - draw one end of the strand to the inside at this point. Then pull this end of the strand up the inside of the bodice, showing out the top edge. With the other end of the strand that is hanging out of the garment below the bustline - pull the two ends of the strand together and TIE TIGHTLY. Try to tie this knot in the middle of the bustline - not at the top of the garment. Knot securely. With crochet hook, pull both ends of the strand to the wrong side and weave in the ends.

WITCH HAT:

#1 double pointed needles
Fingering yarn: Black,main color A
Fingering yarn: Red, contrasting color B
Fingering yarn: Purple, contrasting color C

With Black, cast on 52 stitches, knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. 
Knit 2 tog across row - 26 sts.
Knit 4 rows. Drop black.
Attach Red, K2 tog at the beginning and end of row. Knit 1 row in Red. Cut Red.
Pick up Black, K2 tog twice - randomly across the row. Knit 1 row. Drop Black.
Attach Purple, K2 tog twice - randomly across the row. Knit 1 row. Cut Purple.
Pick up Black, K2 tog twice - randomly across the row. Continue to decrease in this manner - with Black - until there are 4 stitches on the needle. Cut a strand long enough to sew the hat seam. Thread darning needle and pull up the 4 remaining stitches. Knot securely. Sew hat seam and brim. Turn right side out and use crochet hook to pull out the peak of the hat from the wrong side.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh Elaine you have done it again this is a really lovely outfit, thank you for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Just lovw it.Thank you for the wonderful pattern.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful and great idea, thank you for sharing the pattern.
Best wishes


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you are something else, that is just so cute!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute, as always!!! ;0)


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

wow! how cute!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

great job!


----------



## Kathya (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you my grandaughter will love that x


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

Really nice! I just knitted a tank and pants for a barbie for a little girl I know. It turned out really nice. Thanks for this.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Darling dress! Can't wait to see the other 5. Viv


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Would love to have this pattern,guess I can't print it on the forum.it's so cute


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

itsmedaphne said:


> Would love to have this pattern,guess I can't print it on the forum.it's so cute


I copy and paste into a word document and save the picture as "Barbie Witchie Poo" and then put it all into a folder with the same name.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your patterns are gorgeous, thank you so much for sharing them, that is so kind and generous of you


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Now I have to start knitting Barbie clothes. Gosh darn it all anyway!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You can go up to "File" on your menu, scroll down and click on Print.....but, if you do, you will get this entire thread, pattern, photo, advertising, and all comments.

However, if you wait for a day or two - one of our knitters here, Rhyanna, will provide a PDF download button. Then all you have to do is click on the download button and the pattern and photo will open which can easily be printed out on your computer. She does excellent work with the patterns, and I have downloaded all of them for my own 3-ring binder.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a thought:

To see all 6 of the "Barbie Witchie-Poo" costumes, go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers" and click on the Search button. A long list will open. Look down the list where it says "Pictures" on the left side, then look for "Barbie Modeling 6 Witchie-Poo Costumes". Click on this title to see photos (no patterns) of the costumes.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoops! I just checked to see if I could bring up the 6 Barbie "Witchie-Poo" costumes, and I couldn't do it. I just realized that when I posted the costumes, I didn't begin with "Ladyfingers", so the search engine couldn't locate them.

Go to "Search" above, type "Barbie Modeling "Witchie-Poo Costumes" and click on the Search button. This should open to the costumes as the first title on the long list.

Just remember, these costumes were made for a specific reason, a "Red Hat" party (using black, purple and red colors). However, when the patterns are posted, you can always use standard Halloween colors of orange and black, or orange, purple and black. You can even throw in some of that weird "bilious" green yarn. Herrschener's has a bag of Halloween yarn now available - also Christmas holiday yarn is in the new catalog.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine
Great job. 

Here it is in PDF format.


Rhyanna


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern, I always assumed that my friend Elaine Baker was forwarding your patterns but today realized that's your name! LOL


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Elaine .. so cute. I'll have to make this for my granddaughter. She loves Barbie.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

itsmedaphne said:


> Would love to have this pattern,guess I can't print it on the forum.it's so cute


just to let you know I am not to computer smart so I don't know how to do the copy etc on word but if you right click on mouse you should see print option then just hit print, and it will print, you will get the replies though haven't figured how to just print few pages yet,


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI to print

control p it will bring up your printer box. Select pages fill in 1 or 1 and 2 and it should only print those two pages.

The upload that I did contains pictures of all 6 Barbie Witch's outfits.
and the link is in PDF which will make it easier to download.
I included the download here. All you have to do is click on the link, select save as, pic a spot on your computer to save to, click ok and it will save and it should also open the doc so that all you have to do is control p it will bring up the printer box then select print.

Rhyanna


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. What a darling idea!


----------



## fraq10 (May 24, 2012)

Many many thanks for these new patterns. I really appreciate them. Take cre and God Bless.
Fran


----------

